
Ask HN: How do you  manage the sales "funnel"? - cshipley
I am a freelance mobile developer, and business is picking up to the point where managing potential clients through gmail labels will not suffice.<p>How do you manage contacts, track where they are in the sales cycle, and gather statistics for later feedback and analysis?<p>Is there a particular methodology or software that is used?<p>Thanks,
Curtis
======
jseeba
Might be a bit overkill to start, but we started early on with salesforce.com,
which provided a good framework that we've grown into. Other CRM solutions
like sugarcrm would work too.

------
avalore
Fat Free CRM (<http://www.fatfreecrm.com/>) is a pretty nice self-hosted, RoR,
option. There's an iOS app for it called Senbei, off the top of my head,
although it is a little limited.

------
rpwilcox
For the first two I use Kanban: I have one bin for "On Radar" (people I need
to send proposals to, etc), and "Followup". The card for each person has their
email address and when I should follow up with them

------
bernardoporto
I'm using Pipedrive (<http://pipedrive.com>)

------
cshipley
I've been looking at FreeCRM, and for the price, well, it looks pretty good.

------
allwein
It may be cliche around here, but I'm a big fan of 37 Signal's Highrise.

